# How to Make Your Older Home Warmer This Winter



## HVACPhilly (May 6, 2017)

*Keeping an older home warm during a Philadelphia winter presents a challenge.*








*Fortunately, there are a few simple steps you can take that will make your winter months much cozier.
Why Are Older Homes So Difficult to Keep Warm?*
*Modern homes are known for being virtually airtight.*
That makes regulating the indoor temperature rather simple. In contrast, older homes were built to breathe. The construction
methods didn’t try to block all outside air from getting inside.
On the contrary, both the walls and the windows were expected to allow for a small amount of
air to penetrate. The airflow keeps mold to a minimum but makes it an uphill battle to keep the
house warm during the cold months.
*Insulation*
Many older homes were constructed without insulation. Remember, the house was supposed to
breathe. Insulation would stop the air from flowing through the walls. Yes, it would help keep the
house warm, but it would also present the opportunity for moisture to get trapped in the walls
causing mold and decay.
*Windows*
The windows in older homes are often single-pane windows. The glass is so thin that you feel
that if you lightly tapped it, it would break. Cold air has no issue getting past those windows and
entering the home. In contrast, today’s homes have insulated, double-pane windows that are
highly efficient.
Also, over the years, the insulation around old windows will crack or fall away. That makes it
possible for even more cold air to get in.
*Things You Can Do to Warm Up Your Older Home*

*Caulk Your Windows*
Do you feel occasional gusts of air when sitting near your windows? You’d be surprised at the
difference a little caulk can make. Taking the time to fill the gaps around all your windows will
*pay off in large dividends.
Let the Sunshine In*
On sunny days, pull back the window treatment so the sun can do its job to make your home
warmer. When the sun fades, immediately close the curtains to keep that heat from going back
the way it came.
*Go Heavy on the Drapery*
Switch from summery curtains to wintery drapes. The thickness of the drapes will block the cold
air.
*Do Something About That Drafty Door*
Older homes have gaps beneath their doors caused by the house settling on its foundation. You
don’t need a high-tech solution for the problem. An ordinary rolled-up towel will do the trick.
*Consider Insulating Your Attic*
As mentioned, it can be risky to insulate the walls of an older home due to the unintended effect
of trapping moisture. However, you might consider insulating your attic. The risk of trapping
moisture is less, and if you do see a moisture problem, you can remove the insulation as long
as you used the kind that rolls into place.
*Check Your Furniture Placement*
Look around your house. Do you have a chair, cabinet, or couch blocking your heat source?
Adjust your furniture placement and see what happens when you give the warm air more
freedom to circulate.
*Block Off Your Unused Fireplace*
Unused fireplaces are a great escape route for warm air. Warm air rises, and where better to
rise than up a chimney?
*Modernize Your Heating System*
Even a modern home is hard to keep warm if it’s using an antiquated heating system. An older
home with an ancient heating system is no one’s idea of a cozy winter.
Today’s HVAC models are super-efficient. They will take far less time and energy to heat your
older home than your present system requires.
*Contact HVAC Philly today and arrange to talk with an experienced technician. He’ll explain how simple it can be to get through a Philadelphia winter in an older house and still remain warm.

What is Trending*


----------



## Roberts7 (Jan 27, 2021)

Great information, thank you!


----------



## Sm_raudales (Jan 18, 2021)

Install a Programmable Thermostat.
These handy little devices serve a simple function: they turn the heat down automatically at a time you determine, like bedtime when you’ll be under the covers, and turn it back up in the morning. For example, you could program your thermostat to keep the temperature a steady 70 degrees throughout the day, and 60 overnight. This elimination of energy waste will knock a chunk out of your heating bill. 

Install a Programmable Thermostat
These handy little devices serve a simple function: they turn the heat down automatically at a time you determine, like bedtime when you’ll be under the covers, and turn it back up in the morning. For example, you could program your thermostat to keep the temperature a steady 70 degrees throughout the day, and 60 overnight. This elimination of energy waste will knock a chunk out of your heating bill.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Unless you have a heat with electric resistance aux heat. Then temp set back will cost you more when the system recovers.


----------



## Zombotrec (11 mo ago)

I think an important way is to renovate your elevator. I lived in an old building, and even if we redecorated this on the outside, the elevator made us feel like strangers in our building. If you look at BCA-approved Lift Maintenance Services in Singapore | Hin Chong, you can understand how important these projects are. A good modern elevator is crucial. Since we are young, we don't relate to old things, and we feel like strangers. After changing the elevator, all the atmosphere in the building changed, so I think it's a nice way to make it cozy and stylish.


----------



## John247 (8 mo ago)

We are imparting is imparting the high-quality Qlikview assignment service, Go throh this


----------



## CharlesWalker (6 mo ago)

Essays on a single picture is much more difficult than the previous type. Here the student, using his knowledge, his life experience, must create in imagination a story, to mark the History Homework Help To Complete Your Task With History Assignment characters, to imagine the situation against which the event occurs, before and after the moment which is depicted in the picture. In doing so, the student must control himself or herself so that his or her fiction does not contradict reality.


----------

